# LVMPD OIS fleeing felon, neutralized by swat



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Las Vegas, Nevada - The Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department released body camera footage from the officer-involved shooting that occurred August 10, 2020 in the 3700 block of North Nellis Boulevard. Patrol officers at the Northeast Area Command were notified in a morning briefing that 32-year-old Joshua Squires was being sought in connection with an arson investigation from earlier in the evening. It was known to officers that Squires lived in a mobile home located at 3755 North Nellis Boulevard. Officer Cabrera went to the mobile home park and was driving through when he observed Squires walking. Squires immediately fled on foot and Officer Cabrera initiated a foot pursuit. As they were running, Officer Cabrera observed Squires with a handgun and gave verbal commands not to point it at him. During the foot pursuit, Squires turned towards the officer and pointed the handgun at him. Officer Cabrera then fired one round missing Squires. Officer Cabrera backed off and lost sight of Squires after he jumped a wall. Information was received that Squires had returned to the mobile home where he was staying and Crisis Negotiators and SWAT responded. Negotiators contacted a female inside of the mobile home who stated she was Squires's mother. She stated he was armed and would not allow her to leave. Other family members who were able to get out of the mobile home told officers that Squires was threatening to set the trailer on fire. A hostage rescue plan was put in place and distracts were deployed as Swat Officers entered through a sliding glass door. As they entered, Officer Goodrich observed Squires pointing a handgun at him. Officer Goodrich fired several rounds striking Squires. A tactical medic tended to Squires and pronounced him deceased at the scene. The hostage did not sustain any injuries during the rescue.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Great video! You can see the number 1 man get bumped because he stopped in the doorway, great shooting. That's how hostage rescue goes. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The guy is just trying to make dinner for his GF and then cops break down his door and blow him away.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

He was just about to turn his life around.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

AB7 said:


> He was just about to turn his life around.


Technically he did. He's never going to point a gun at a cop again.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Aspiring Ra.... Never mind...


----------

